# How to protect my car seat while flying?



## ians_mommy (Apr 5, 2008)

We are flying with my 23 mo in 2 weeks. He is a big guy, so we purchased a CARES harness for use on the plane (he has a purchased seat).
We are taking our Britax Boulevard with us for use in the rental car. American Airlines said that if I am not using the car seat on the plane then I will need to check it like regular baggage (cannot gate check).

Can someone recommend a STURDY case for my car seat so it is not destroyed by the baggage handlers??

Thanks.

ETA: Would you consider renting one from the car rental company? Hertz offers them (Cosco Scenera 5-Point Model #22-120 or Graco Comfort Sport Model #8433HFOF).


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I haven't seen a case for a carseat.

We put dd's seat in a bag because she is older but ds used his on the plane.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I wouldn't rent. I would get a big enough box to fit it and then bubble wrap and put it in the box.

Or, I woudl just take it and gate check it since they probably won't even bother to enforce that rule and once you have it at the gate they won't make you go back and baggage check it.

You might want to consider purchasing a scenera to take rather than the blvd. They are cheap, probably less than you would spend renting one with a questionable history.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Did you call and they tell you they wouldn't check your seat at the gate? According to the American Airlines website they will gate check a seat so I would just take it to the gate, like the pp said they aren't going to make you go all the way back to the front area to check it.
Is there a reason you don't want to use his seat on the plane? Or return the CARES Harness and buy a Scenera for $45 and use it on the plane and the rental car. They are lightweight so they are easy to haul around and if something happens to it then at least it wasn't your BV.
Either way, I would not rent from the rental company. There is just no way to know that the seat you are using hasn't been in an accident and is totally safe.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I'd just fly with it. Flown with a blvd numerous times now and it's no big deal at all.

-Angela


----------



## Equuskia (Dec 16, 2006)

1) You can gate check a car seat. Pretend you didn't hear the other person, and take your car seat to the gate.

2) Do NOT send it with the baggage. A lot of major airports have automated baggage handling systems, and there is no guarantee that it will be gentle on your car seat.

3) DO NOT rent a carseat. Most of the people here on this forum that have rented a carseat have had the misfortune of getting a disgusting, old, dirty, incomplete seat that most likely does not fit their child. Plus you have no idea what this seat has been through. I mean, you might get lucky and the company's seats are new, but don't count on it.

I would either: a) return the cares vest and purchase a Scenera or b) return the vest, and get a folding luggage cart and some bungee cords to wheel around the Britax.


----------



## ians_mommy (Apr 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyH* 
Did you call and they tell you they wouldn't check your seat at the gate? According to the American Airlines website they will gate check a seat so I would just take it to the gate, like the pp said they aren't going to make you go all the way back to the front area to check it.
Is there a reason you don't want to use his seat on the plane? Or return the CARES Harness and buy a Scenera for $45 and use it on the plane and the rental car. They are lightweight so they are easy to haul around and if something happens to it then at least it wasn't your BV.
Either way, I would not rent from the rental company. There is just no way to know that the seat you are using hasn't been in an accident and is totally safe.

Yes, I called and that is what they told me. They said the attendant at the gate would end up checking it through as regular baggage. If it is going to be taken and checked anyway, I would rather not even bother hauling to the gate and just check it whenn we get there.

*We dont want to use the seat on the plane because it was a huge hassle last time (husband cursing & sweating trying to get it installed).* I have pretty scratched the idea of renting after searching past posts.







(scarey)


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

What problems did you have installing it last time? The Boulevard is one of the easiest seats on the market to install. Just remember to do a half twist on one of the belts so that you can release the buckle and you're golden. I've flown with several Britax convertibles and all have been easy-peasy.

Seriously, if you already went to the trouble of buying a seat you might as well use the carseat you're lugging with you.


----------



## Equuskia (Dec 16, 2006)

From their website:

Quote:

Carry-On and Checked Item Allowances

Carry-on and checked item allowances for children vary depending on whether or not a seat is purchased for the child.

If a seat is purchased for a child, the standard carry-on baggage and checked baggage allowance apply.

If a seat was not purchased for an infant, that infant does not have a carry-on or checked baggage allowance. However, the following items are allowed over and above the carry-on allowance for the adult traveling with an infant:

* *Approved safety seat for lap or ticketed child* (may also be checked)
* Umbrella stroller for lap or ticketed child (see details for stroller acceptance below)
* Diaper bag for lap or ticketed child
I would print this out and take it with you.


----------



## ians_mommy (Apr 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazydiamond* 
What problems did you have installing it last time? The Boulevard is one of the easiest seats on the market to install. Just remember to do a half twist on one of the belts so that you can release the buckle and you're golden. I've flown with several Britax convertibles and all have been easy-peasy.

Seriously, if you already went to the trouble of buying a seat you might as well use the carseat you're lugging with you.

It was intallation and not exit he fussed about. He seemed to have trouble getting the belt threaded through...I couldnt really see and he doeant like help when he is frustrated.

Buying a seat wasnt trouble- it is something that I feel strongly about and fincances are not an issue. I cannot hold my son in the event of an emergency and the CARES harness seemed like a nice, easy alternative. One of the docs I work with just used it and loved it.


----------



## ians_mommy (Apr 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Equuskia* 
From their website:

I would print this out and take it with you.

Yeah, I read this too. I was calling to verify I was reading it correctly and the agent I spoke with was quite snotty. I guess it was a telephone ticketing agent and not a gate agent, so it is very likely she doesnt know what she is talking about. Even if I can gate check it, I would still like a recommendation for a durable bag as I am sure it still gets "handled" quite a bit.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

This one seemed to get good reviews, and it's padded which is a plus.

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...ci_sku=4698052


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ians_mommy* 
It was intallation and not exit he fussed about. He seemed to have trouble getting the belt threaded through...I couldnt really see and he doeant like help when he is frustrated.

Maybe practice in a car that has a lap belt only? It's really not hard at all so I'm not sure what his trouble was. Also, if the seat was RFing, don't forget that the cover has slots in the side so that the belt can be routed _over_ it. This simplifies things because you don't have to lift up the cover to get the seat installed.

Quote:

Buying a seat wasnt trouble- it is something that I feel strongly about and fincances are not an issue. I cannot hold my son in the event of an emergency and the CARES harness seemed like a nice, easy alternative.
I guess that's what I mean. Most people regard the buying of the actual airplane seat as the "hard" part since they are doing away with the carseat in an effort to save money. But since the money aspect wasn't a hurdle for you, it seems to me that you could solve your issue of checking the seat by simply using it on the plane.

Also, if the flight is any significant length, most 2 year olds are far more comfortable in their familiar carseats (where they can easily sleep!) than sitting upright in a giant adult seat.

If you didn't need your seat at your destination and weren't taking one at all, then I'd say that the CARES harness sounds just fine.


----------



## Adventuredad (Apr 23, 2008)

I use 55 lbs rear facing Swedish car seats and have brought those on 50+ flights. They don't fit in the plane so I check them as luggage. I use special car seat bags from either sunshine kids or a company called Dex.

Car seats are wrapped in bubble wrap, keep it for the return trip, and also protected by layers of clothing and diapers. The bags are checked as regular luggage but are large so they fit lots of extra stuff.

Bringing car sats on board would be preferred since they are treated nicely and also have no chance of getting lost. Therefore, using a car sat on the plane might be a good option simply to make sure it gets to your destination securely. Using a car seat on the plane purely for safety is not relevant according to all data,s tats and real life experiences.

I've flown a lot, gate checking varies and it's not as simple as it sounds. Sometimes car seats are hand carried to front of aircraft and treated like gold. Other times the gate checked car seat is thrown on a cart with regular luggage. Some airports wont let you through security with car seats (or strollers) so it helps to know routines at airports.


----------



## Marylizah (Jun 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adventuredad* 
I've flown a lot, gate checking varies and it's not as simple as it sounds. Sometimes car seats are hand carried to front of aircraft and treated like gold. Other times the gate checked car seat is thrown on a cart with regular luggage. Some airports wont let you through security with car seats (or strollers) so it helps to know routines at airports.

I've flown a lot too, internationally and in the US, and I have never, ever, ever been told I can't get through security with a stroller and / or carseat. So I think that would be the very exceptional exception; the rule is airports and airlines try pretty hard to be family friendly.

OP, you can either get a specialty bag, or a duffel that is large enough, and pad the bag. Or you can show up at the gate and they will gate check it for you (this has always worked for us). I've never heard a rule about not gate-checking carseats-- assume the official printed policy is the rule, and take a copy with you if you're nervous.

Also, we use the CARES harness and it is great-- light, simple, easy, and DS likes it much better than being in his car seat, especially on the long international flights we tend to do.


----------



## Eclipsepearl (May 20, 2007)

Stuff like that happens outside the U.S. I was told I couldn't take a car seat to the gate because it wouldn't fit through the X-ray machine in France. I'm all "What?!?!" and had a supervisor called in. I have plenty of horror stories of flying outside the U.S. but back home, they're more reasonable and you have more laws to protect your right to use car seats on airplanes.

But don't let anyone scare you. If there are two adults and one child, the car seat should be easy to take. I fly alone with three children and a car seat and I manage just fine! Put it on a small metal luggage cart and use an extra bungee cord.

Tell the check-in person that you plan on using the seat on board, even if you're not. That way, you can get it to the gate and then ask at the counter for a gate-tag (they have them there for bags that wont fit on board).

The problem is that if you check it and anything happens to it, the airlines refuse to take responsiblity. Sometimes they will if the seat is in its original packaging-some stipulate that it has to be factory sealed! Go in any airport, anywhere in the world and you'll find car seats in their lost luggage. If it's not there when you arrive, what will you do? Just makes sense to use it on board. The CARES harness is a great idea if you don't need a car seat at your destination or have one stored for your use (i.e. visiting relatives a lot).

Good luck!


----------



## Diyan (Apr 14, 2009)

We flew American Airlines last weekend, gate checking our Britax and umbrella stroller on all four flights, and had no problems. All the staff were very helpful.

We used the LATCH connectors to attach it to our rolling luggage, like this, but using our own straps instead of buying that one.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marylizah* 
I've flown a lot too, internationally and in the US, and I have never, ever, ever been told I can't get through security with a stroller and / or carseat. So I think that would be the very exceptional exception; the rule is airports and airlines try pretty hard to be family friendly.

OP, you can either get a specialty bag, or a duffel that is large enough, and pad the bag. Or you can show up at the gate and they will gate check it for you (this has always worked for us). I've never heard a rule about not gate-checking carseats-- assume the official printed policy is the rule, and take a copy with you if you're nervous.

Also, we use the CARES harness and it is great-- light, simple, easy, and DS likes it much better than being in his car seat, especially on the long international flights we tend to do.

In the US they will wand the car seat if it's too big to go through the machine. I had that issue with my nautilus.


----------



## ians_mommy (Apr 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Diyan* 
We flew American Airlines last weekend, gate checking our Britax and umbrella stroller on all four flights, and had no problems. All the staff were very helpful.

We used the LATCH connectors to attach it to our rolling luggage, like this, but using our own straps instead of buying that one.

That's great news. Did you buy a special bag to put the car seats in for gate check? Some of the previous posters have implied that gate checked car seats are still handles roughly.
Argh...I really wish I did not care as much as I did...this should not cause me as much anxiety as I am letting it!


----------



## Equuskia (Dec 16, 2006)

I never had a problem with my gate checked bucket, and I traveled American Airlines too.


----------



## Diyan (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ians_mommy* 
That's great news. Did you buy a special bag to put the car seats in for gate check? Some of the previous posters have implied that gate checked car seats are still handles roughly.
Argh...I really wish I did not care as much as I did...this should not cause me as much anxiety as I am letting it!

We didn't have a bag, and the car seat was fine, but the stroller got a little tear in the foam cushion on the handle. I had meant to bring a big garbage bag to put over the car seat, and forgot. A heavy duty lawn garbage bag should protect it from minor damage.


----------

